# Maryland breeder inquiry: Shari's Maltese



## dabun (Jun 26, 2008)

If anyone has experience with this particular breeder (Shari Jenkins Suleman out of Bowie, MD), I'd be very intersted to know. She is an AMA member. I've requested references but would also be interested the group's feedback. Feel free to post or send a PM. Thanks very much!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I've met Shari a couple of times. She was at the United Maltese Picnic when I saw her last. She was supporting rescue. She is a show breeder with the AMA. She has been involved in the breed for many years and has produced many Champions. She has some nice old lines behind her dogs.


----------



## ssdr18 (Apr 1, 2008)

*my shanie*

now 12.5 years from shari and the most stab*le, well balanced dog a person could ask for. as well as highly intelligent.*


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

ssdr18 said:


> now 12.5 years from shari and the most stab*le, well balanced dog a person could ask for. as well as highly intelligent.*


Hello, 

:Welcome 3:


We'd love to see pictures of your Shanie. Are you in Maryland or DC metro area? We are in Maryland and go to local shows.


----------



## mostlytina (Jan 3, 2009)

I'd also like to find out more information about this breeder as well. I am located at Washington DC metro area and looking for the possibility to find a companion for my malt. Shari is under my radar as well. If you have experience or has any picture, please post it.

Thanks~


----------



## ssdr18 (Apr 1, 2008)

he died on nov. 30 secondary to complications of heart disease. Unfortunately as beautiful as he was , was as sick as he was, beginning at age 10.In aug. 2010 he went into heart failure for the first time, secondary to complications of mitral disease, a genetic problem in the maltese breed.
14 months and 80, 000 dollars later he passed. I am heartbroken and will never be the same. I did rescue another maltese Shih tzu mix in 2009, but my Shanie was my life.


----------



## ssdr18 (Apr 1, 2008)

*shanie*

pictures with moshie


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

So sorry to hear of the passing of your baby.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh I am so sorry for your loss. I know how hard it is to lose the dog who owns your heart. Please accept my deepest sympathies. :crying:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your beloved Shanie. Many of us here have experienced the same pain, so know you have a lot of emotional support today. Hugs to you.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Someone else said it well:
"The only bad thing about a dog is that they don't live long enough." I know your heart is breaking, such a painful and personal loss---and we do understand that is something one never gets over. 
Sending my condolences and a very long hug.:grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh, my heart goes out to you.


----------



## gripit (Apr 25, 2012)

*Breeder*

Hi I'm new here I'm not sure if I'm posting in the correct area. I apologize if I'm in the wrong area.

First I would like to start off to say that I'm sorry for your loss of Shanie I too just lost my precious girl..

I would like to know if you would recommend this breeder?

Lastly the person who started this thread did you end up using this breeder?

Thank you


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi! Welcome to SM! This is a rather old thread. You might want to start a new thread under the Introduce Yourself forum or under Breeder forum. 

I met Shari many years ago, and she was super sweet and her puppies were beautiful, but I ended up getting a girl from another breeder. I just wrote about it in another forum.


----------



## gripit (Apr 25, 2012)

Thank you very much.


----------

